# (PDX) I almost stepped in your panties



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This evening after returning to the DPD-1 PDX Warehouse. 
I step out of my car and almost step in these. Shit stains and other marks. 
Come on lady. The garbage can was 10 feet away.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Iann said:


> Come on lady. The garbage can was 10 feet away.


Uber Poo does require them to walk a little.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not panties.

Them's drawers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Iann said:


> This evening after returning to the DPD-1 PDX Warehouse.
> I step out of my car and almost step in these. Shit stains and other marks.
> Come on lady. The garbage can was 10 feet away.
> View attachment 189309


You nuts, bro? A quick spin in the washing machine and those would have been as good as new.


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You nuts, bro? A quick spin in the washing machine and those would have been as good as new.


Come on, man... You can't use panties that you found on the ground. That's just gross.

Its not like a toothbrush.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

What'd they smell like? You smelled them, right?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Probably a couple of amazon employees got it on lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like you dropped your tip.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

How did you get the image to display with the message instead of being a thumbnail?


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Did you smell them?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And they say only males mark there territory.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

They were still here this evening. 
I picked them up with my pliers and hung them on the pole to the Amazon Dump entrance. 
Size 20-22 in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Dataman19 (Sep 12, 2019)

Iann said:


> This evening after returning to the DPD-1 PDX Warehouse.
> I step out of my car and almost step in these. Shit stains and other marks.
> Come on lady. The garbage can was 10 feet away.
> View attachment 189309


man... That must have been one long route through rich folks country ( you know - those large gated communities filled with rich residents that have their own gates, long driveways and virtually no restrooms).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And they say only males mark there territory.


You KNOW that's a Lie !


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

wow zombie thread


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Iann said:


> They were still here this evening.
> I picked them up with my pliers and hung them on the pole to the Amazon Dump entrance.
> Size 20-22 in case anyone is wondering.
> View attachment 189675


I will pay you for them. Price is no object, just name it!


----------

